# STA - Strandline Resources



## arco (13 February 2006)

From a technical point of view this looks promising, and gives a low risk entry.
Reason - Possible Bullish Gartley completed (red) - giving inital target in the red box.







http://www.gunson.com.au 

GTA - arco


----------



## surelle (13 February 2006)

*Re: GUN - Gunson*

I wish I understood those charts - can you give a quick explanation??
cheers


----------



## arco (13 February 2006)

*Re: GUN - Gunson*

Hi Surelle

The chart I posted shows a bullish Gartley (outlined in red). The Gartley pattern was first mentioned by H.M. Gartley in his book Profits in the Stock Market, published in 1935. For more info on the pattern check out this site.....

http://www.investopedia.com/terms/g/gartley.asp

regards - arco


----------



## surelle (13 February 2006)

*Re: GUN - Gunson*

thanks, will do


----------



## spottygoose (26 March 2007)

*Re: GUN - Gunson*

Gunson to finally get OK at Coburn
Kevin Andrusiak 
March 26, 2007 

GUNSON Resources is believed to be on the verge of receiving a long-awaited mining green light from regulators for its Coburn mineral sands project in Western Australia's Gascoyne region.
The go-ahead for mining at the $100 million project could come within days for the Perth-based explorer after a four-year wait as authorities tinkered with Gunson's environmental obligations. 
On January 2, Gunson received a slew of environmental approvals for the project, which is believed to be the third biggest undeveloped zircon deposit in the world. 

The company also had local government approval to develop the mine, which would set a new benchmark for environmental performance should Gunson move to the production phase. 

Gunson had to buy land surrounding the project to offset its mining practices and to safeguard the impact on the World Heritage-listed Shark Bay Marine Park. 

The approvals are subject to an annual review where failure to meet environmental obligations could mean an instant termination of licences. 

Gunson has already proved up the Amy Zone at Coburn which hosts heavy mineral sands over a 35km length with an average width of 3km at depths of between 10m and 50m. That could give Gunson a 20-year mine life on average zircon production of 60,000 tonnes a year. 

The company expects to start mining at the rate of 30,000 tonnes of zircon a year, along with 60,000 tonnes of ilmenite as well as leucoxene and rutile, with the production rate to double in the third year of operation. 

A report by Holst Research said the high zircon content of Gunson's Amy Zone at Coburn differentiated the project from many others and was its key attraction. 

While new zircon supplies were coming on the market, global demand from the ceramic and zirconium chemicals market remained strong. 

Holst said China - which imports around 90 per cent of its zircon needs and now accounts for a quarter of global usage - continued to be the major growth area.

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au:80/story/0,20867,21443751-643,00.html


----------



## spottygoose (26 March 2007)

*Re: GUN - Gunson*

Ann. out...

Highlights:

* All pre-construction approvals granted for Coburn
* Coburn is the 3rd largest Zinc development project in the world
* DFS to be completed by late April
* GUN discussing minority equity funding with potential chinese off-take partners


----------



## Out Too Soon (6 November 2009)

*Re: GUN - Gunson*



spottygoose said:


> Ann. out...
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> ...




Well dont know what happened to the Zinc. They're all copper & Zircon now from the look of the Quarterly report Tried to download the annual but it came up with an error so correct me/ fill me in.
  I wonder how much the board is paying itself to do nothing  
Feel sorry for long term holders but am almost interested in a short term play, any opinions? 



(no not yet a holder, if ever )


----------



## Jgr64 (27 February 2011)

*Re: GUN - Gunson*

With Iluka shares booming and zircon prices set to double is it time to dip a toe in the water with Gunson (or is it already too late recognising that their shares have doubled from 12c in November last year to the current 24c).

Anyone still following them or in them ?


----------



## drillinto (1 December 2011)

*Re: GUN - Gunson*

December 01, 2011

Gunson Edges Ever Closer To A Development Deal For The Coburn Zircon Project In Western Australia
By Our Man in Oz
www.minesite.com/aus.html >> Free registration

Gunson Resources has been ready to press the go button on its Coburn zircon project in Western Australia for more than a year. It hasn’t, because the right deal with the right partner hasn’t yet been signed. Now, though, the company reckons it’s pretty close. Ideally, the potential partner will share Coburn’s estimated US$180 million capital cost, and provide the long-term contracts that will be essential to provide strength-in-depth to the proposed minimum mine life of 24 years.


David Harley
The “wisdom” of not developing Coburn earlier can be tested by comparing last year’s zircon and titanium minerals prices with those on offer today. The average price for zircon, which is in heavy demand in China for use in ceramics, was US$906 a tonne last year, according to a recent market analysis by the investment bank, Goldman Sachs. This year the price is forecast to average US$1,903 per tonne. It’s the same story with rutile, up from US$560 per tonne to US$1,045 per tonne, and ilmenite, which is up from US$107 per tonne to US$181 per tonne.



Next year, and perhaps beyond, prices should continue to rise. That makes for a pretty healthy outlook for one of the few fully-approved and government-permitted undeveloped zircon projects in the world. And it’s hardly surprising that that’s a point which Gunson chief executive, David Harley, enjoys making. “We really have moved to a point where zircon customers, and minerals traders, are beating a path to our door”, David said during a chat in his Perth office. “Demand is strong, and prices look like staying high for some time, thanks to a major supply shortage. It’s a perfect time to be bringing a new project into production.”



But before Gunson can make the final steps towards starting construction it must finalise its negotiations with a partner. “We’re getting close,” David said. “I know you’ve heard that before, but we’re now in serious talks with a potential partner which could see them buy a 40 per cent stake in Coburn, and provide long-term access to markets.” David declined to name the likely partner, only saying that it was an Asian company. But given that David has been burned once by a potential Chinese partner, that turned out to be only chasing a high-priced construction contract, it’s a fair bet that China is off the Gunson dance card.



Whoever joins Gunson in Coburn will be getting a slice of a project which is displaying greatly improved investment fundamentals as compared to a few years ago when zircon and titanium prices were low. At a major mineral sands conference in Hong Kong two weeks ago, Coburn was singled out by Goldman Sachs on account of its completed definitive feasibility study. The investment bank noted that Gunson is evaluating finance options, including the introduction of a joint venture partner.



And although the Goldman analysts did not express an investment view on Gunson, other analysts are enthusiastic. Edison Investment Research, which has a working relationship with Gunson, values the company at A52 cents a share, more than triple its recent price of A14 cents.



The research work of Goldman Sachs into the zircon and titanium markets adds to the belief that Coburn is close to waking up, after time in the pending file. “We remain very positive in our outlook for this suite of commodities despite the prospect of a few months of softer demand from China”, Goldman said. “We believe that the positive structural story is very much intact and, in the short term the potential for merger and acquisition activity should be supportive for some of the smaller names in the sector.”



Zircon, which will account for an estimated 67 per cent of the revenue from Coburn, is forecast by Goldman to hit US$2,500 per tonne in 2012 and then to rise up to US$2,700 per tonne in 2014, before easing to US$2,250 in 2015. Ilmenite, about 18 per cent of Coburn’s revenue, is forecast to reach US$275 per tonne next year before easing to around US$180 per tonne.



Along with those price forecasts come two key observations from Goldman: “shortages are driving M&A potential”, says the bank, and it then adds that there has been “limited demand destruction”. In other words, low prices over the past decade did their work in killing off exploration and new project developments, before bumping into a situation of continued strong demand as the Chinese buy ceramics for their new bathrooms.



When, not if, Gunson presses the go button on Coburn, the project will spin off handsome returns. For that initial A$180 million capital outlay Gunson (and its partner) will get a mine producing 40,000 tonnes of zircon a year, 90,000 tonnes of ilmenite, 9,000 tonnes of rutile and 7,000 tonnes of leucoxene. Using August mineral prices as a guide, that implies annual revenue of A$111.2 million which, after costs of A$67.2 million, leaves a net operating margin of A$44 million – which boils down to an internal rate of return (IRR) of 33 per cent, more than double the 15.6 per cent IRR which the company produced in a January, 2010, analysis. Not a bad proposition, all told, and it’ll be interesting to see who ends up buying in.

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## springhill (17 July 2012)

*Re: GUN - Gunson*

Market Cap $24M
Share Price 11c 
Issued Shares 220M
Options 5M ( 27c- 40c)
Cash $3.1M

Shareholders
Retail 87% 
Domestic Institutions 11% 
Directors and Staff 2%

*Coburn Zircon Project*
•Joint Venture Structure.
•Gunson is the Manager, with a majority interest.
•POSCO to contribute its equity share of funding PLUS earn-in payment reflecting a Project value well above Gunson’s current market cap.
•Offtake split according to equity.
•Due diligence completed.
•JV agreement in final stages of drafting & POSCO Board review scheduled for August 2012.
•First of 2 Investment Committee meetings held, the second later this week.

•Fully permitted for development, first phase clearing of mine access road completed.
•Strong commodity markets, supply constrained. Offtake agreement for ilmenite concluded with DuPont, with Zircon & HiTi agreements getting close.
•Simple, low cost mining & processing.
•High value mineral assemblage.
•Long mine life & robust economics at base case price forecasts.
•Financing: JV with POSCO as minority partner. Gunson to manage & POSCO to make earn-in payment based on a project value well above Gunson’s market capitalisation. POSCO Board decision in August 2012.
•Two FEED studies in progress by Sedgman & DBP – new capex figures from Sedgman Engineering FEED /Value Engineering by end August.



*COMMENCEMENT OF 2012 DRILLING ON THE MOUNT GUNSON COPPER PROJECT*

The Company is pleased to advise that deep diamond drilling at the Elaine Zone Pinchout Prospect, described in its release of 20 June 2012, commenced on 4 July 2012.
Hole MGD 70, angled at 600 north east, is currently at 230 metres depth and is expected to enter the basement target zone at about 750 metres, or 650 metres vertical depth. The exploration target is iron oxide associated copper-gold mineralisation close to the intersection of two major basement fault zones, with coincident gravity and magneto-telluric (MT) geophysical anomalies.

Drilling is being funded by the Company’s joint venture partner, Noranda Pacific Pty Limited (Noranda), part of the Xstrata Copper business unit. Noranda has the right to increase its equity in the Mount Gunson Project to 75% from its current 51% interest, by spending a cumulative $10 million on exploration by mid June 2013. At
the end of March 2012, Noranda had spent $5.97 million.


----------



## springhill (24 July 2012)

*Re: GUN - Gunson*

*COBURN ZIRCON PROJECT UPDATE

**1. POSCO Investment Decision Process and Gunson Debt Financing – Continuing*
The proposed investment by POSCO outlined in Gunson’s releases of 23 November 2011 and 18 April 2012 respectively, continues to progress through POSCO’s internal investment approvals process, with its final Board consideration on schedule for mid- August 2012. Gunson continues to work with POSCO to refine and finalise documentation and other arrangements for the proposed Project joint venture.
In parallel, Gunson continues to advance the process for securing a component of debt finance for its joint venture share of Project development costs.
*
2. Government Approvals – Received*
On 11 July 2012, the Office of the Environmental Protection Authority (OEPA) advised its approval of the Groundwater Monitoring Management Plan, required prior to the commencement of mining (as opposed to construction).
Earlier in the same week, OEPA confirmed its agreement that construction on the Project had substantially commenced, in accordance with the development approval granted by the Western Australian Environment Minister in May 2006.
*
3. Engineering and Gas Transmission FEED Studies – Progressing*
Gunson’s engineering contractor, Sedgman Metals Engineering, is continuing its Front End Engineering Design (FEED)/Value Engineering study on the Project, aimed at providing a more definitive capital cost figure and construction schedule.
This study is on track for completion in mid-September 2012 and will encompass results from the evaluation and analysis of identified areas for potential cost savings.
A reduction in the previously advised 85 week construction period is also likely.
The gas transmission FEED study by DBP Services Co Pty Limited, aimed at providing a draft Gas Transmission Agreement to install, on a build, own, operate (transfer) basis the proposed 110km long lateral pipeline to the Project from the main Dampier to Bunbury natural gas pipeline, is on schedule for completion by the end of August 2012.
*
4. Mineral Sands Market – Zircon Prices Holding*
In its 20 July 2012 Mineral Sands Report, leading industry market consultant TZMI observed that recent announcements by major producers indicate weaker sales volumes for pigment, titanium dioxide mineral feedstocks and zircon than what was forecast earlier in 2012.
However, zircon prices have remained above US$2,000 per tonne f.o.b., indicating considerable supply discipline by the three major producers, who have a combined market share of over 70%. The main cause of the lower sales volumes is weak demand from the world’s largest consumer sector – the Chinese ceramic industry.
Demand for tiles and sanitary ware has decreased as the government’s credit tightening policy has particularly affected new residential building activity. As occurred in the early stages of the Global Financial Crisis in 2008, demand for zircon fell rapidly but recovered dramatically after the introduction of government stimulus measures.
Once the current restrictive Chinese government credit settings are eased, long-term zircon demand growth is expected to resume, with the ongoing urbanisation and growth of the middle class driving demand for higher quality ceramics, paints and other products requiring additional zircon and titanium dioxide mineral feedstocks. Coupled with supply side limitations, industry commentators such as Iluka, TZMI and Goldman Sachs note that tight mineral sands feedstock markets could return in 2013.


----------



## System (8 December 2014)

On December 8th, 2014, Gunson Resources Limited (GUN) changed its name and ASX code to Strandline Resources Limited (STA).


----------



## Darc Knight (28 December 2018)

*WEALTH WARNING: This stock has been subject to a Consolidation in the past and may at some time in the future cause you to lose all your invested capital. *

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...FjAGegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw3b9G6YpcdrEuePAKB3-gcP


----------



## Telamelo (26 October 2020)

Strandline Resources *STA* are cashed up with $23M in the bank.. plus recent Government funding of $150M already approved towards developing their excellent, world class mineral sands project (near Shark Bay, WA).

*STA* has already secured 3 long-term binding product offtake agreements approx. 66% of project's forecast revenue through these contracts.

“With two-thirds of the project’s revenue now underwritten by offtake agreements and the remaining agreements well advanced, Strandline is advancing strongly towards development of this world-class project.”

A total of $1.9 Billion of earnings is forecast for the Coburn site in the first 22.5 years of its potential 38-year mine life, according to its definitive feasibility study (DFS).

Coburn is continuing to advance negotiations for its remaining revenue streams, which includes 24,000 tonnes of rutile per annum, along with the remaining premium finish zircon.

https://www.resourcesrisingstars.co...joins-brokers-raising-price-target-strandline

https://www.australianmining.com.au/news/strandline-locks-in-three-sales-contracts-for-coburn/

https://www.marketindex.com.au/asx/sta

*Quarterly report scheduled next couple of day's should highlight progress made imo

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (26 October 2020)

Telamelo said:


> Strandline Resources *STA* are cashed up with $23M in the bank.. plus recent Government funding of $150M already approved towards developing their excellent, world class mineral sands project (near Shark Bay, WA).
> 
> *STA* has already secured 3 long-term binding product offtake agreements approx. 66% of project's forecast revenue through these contracts.
> 
> ...



*STA* looking bullish this morning @ 0.215c +4.88%


----------



## bohn (26 October 2020)

I was looking at this after you mentioned it earlier. Will keep an eye on it. Ended up closing -4.88%.


----------



## Telamelo (27 October 2020)

bohn said:


> I was looking at this after you mentioned it earlier. Will keep an eye on it. Ended up closing -4.88%.



Big red day today.. *STA *holding up quite well so took opportunity to add some more at 0.195c  
(Quarterly report due out tomorrow).

Cheers tela


----------



## frugal.rock (27 October 2020)

I might be interested at $ 0.15 after it continues its solid  downtrend and turns around properly.
Bullish on a Monday morning.... Hahaha.... ahahahah. Funniest joke I've heard in a while...


----------



## Telamelo (28 October 2020)

29/09/20
"The full project award is subject to *Strandline Resources approving a Final Investment Decision in the coming months,*" Primero said.

https://im-mining.com/2020/09/29/pr...ted-strandlines-coburn-mineral-sands-project/

https://m.miningweekly.com/article/tajiri-proves-up-for-strandline-2020-10-07/rep_id:3861

Seems likely then that 'green light' for project go ahead is expected by November/December imo based on the above


----------



## Telamelo (28 October 2020)

Telamelo said:


> 29/09/20
> "The full project award is subject to *Strandline Resources approving a Final Investment Decision in the coming months,*" Primero said.
> 
> https://im-mining.com/2020/09/29/pr...ted-strandlines-coburn-mineral-sands-project/
> ...



*STA* decent looking candle today +10.81%  hopefully a sign of 'bullish momentum' kicking in..


----------



## Telamelo (28 October 2020)

Telamelo said:


> *STA* decent looking candle today +10.81%  hopefully a sign of 'bullish momentum' kicking in..



Decent looking candle today in closing +8.11% (crossing 20dma) so hopefully some bullish sentiment/momentum kicks in from here.


----------



## Telamelo (30 October 2020)

*STA* Quarterly report 30/10/20:

*Coburn WA mineral sands project progressing
rapidly towards development

Strandline on track to finalise funding after securing NAIF loan, major construction
contracts and binding offtake agreements*

• Contract awarded to leading civil and mining contractor Macmahon to construct road access and bulk earthworks
• Contract awarded to mining and equipment specialist Piacentini & Son to supply in-pit dozer mining units
• Appointment of Primero Grooup, operating in strategic partnership with Mineral Technologies, as preferred contractor to build the processing facilities
• Following the recent investment decision by the Northern Australia Infrastructure Facility (NAIF) to
provide a A$150M loan facility for the development of Coburn, substantial progress has been made
towards completion of facility documentation and conditions precedent to financial close
• Subsequent to end of the Quarter, Strandline progressed negotiations to secure the commercial debt
tranche to stand alongside the NAIF funding. The commercial debt is expected to be up to A$100M
• In the Dec Quarter, Strandline aims to advance project financing and early works development activities, including the commercial debt tranche and associated finance documentation, award major
implementation contracts and review strategic partner options

*Fungoni Mineral Sands Project, Tanzania*

• Strandline and Nedbank CIB signed a US$26M project finance facility agreement, accounting for most of Fungoni’s US$35M capital requirement (excl. financing costs) once financial close is achieved
• A comprehensive Framework Agreement is under development with the Government of Tanzania to implement the Government’s equity interest in the Fungoni mine; This is now in final draft form Mineral Sands Exploration Growth Projects, Tanzania
• Completion of Tajiri mineral sands project Scoping Study, based on the JORC Resources of 268Mt @ 3.3% Total Heavy Mineral, underpinning Strandline’s long-term production outlook in Tanzania
• Study shows Tajiri will deliver strong financial returns over a 23-year life, with EBITDA of US$0.9 Billion Corporate
• *Cash on hand of A$20.2M* and *no debt as at 30 September 2020*
• Completion of $18.5M capital raising which was supported by institutional and sophisticated investors


*Four major sales contracts have been signed covering ~72% of Coburn’s forecast revenue for the first five years of production.* The agreements cover 100% of ilmenite, 100% of zircon concentrate and the substantial portion of the premium finished zircon product.

*KEY ACTIVITIES PLANNED FOR DECEMBER 2020 QUARTER*

• Coburn WA Project: continue to advance project financing and early works development activities, including commercial debt tranche to stand alongside the A$150m NAIF loan facility, award remaining key implementation contracts and review strategic partner options;
• Fungoni Project: work towards finalisation of conditions precedent to achieve Financial Close associated with the Nedbank Project Finance Facility Agreement, with a focus on completing the Framework Agreement with the Tanzania Government for its 16% Free Carried Interest in the project; and
• Tajiri Project: continue stakeholder engagement, project permitting activities, review strategic partnership options and evaluate external funding options to assist in the implementation of the project

Please DYOR as always.. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (2 November 2020)

02/11/20 Investor presentation released this morning.. highlights specific details of each project & respective time frames etc. Impressive presentation indeed that should see further interest come into this stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Decent, solid quarterly reported last friday morning as well

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (3 November 2020)

Further to yesterday's impressive "Investor Presentation" released..

*STA* are presenting at upcoming Noosa Mining Conference @ 11:45am Friday, 13th November 2020






						Program | Noosa Mining
					






					www.noosaminingconference.com.au


----------



## Telamelo (4 November 2020)

*STA* ticks off another big checklist this morning 

• *Strandline appoints Contract Power* as preferred contractor to build, own & operate a 32MW hybrid gas and renewable energy solution for the Coburn mineral sands project in WA
• The proposed power solution enables Strandline to capture energy supply cost savings relative to the Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS) published in June 2020
• Innovative low-cost, low-emission solution integrating gas-fuelled power generation with solar renewable energy & battery storage technology
• The parties have now commenced preparation of final contract documentation to the satisfaction of Strandline & Coburn’s lender group
• The scope represents a major development package & is one of Strandline’s conditions precedent to finalise project funding

*Strandline continues to make strong progress towards definitive finance documentation and conditions precedent for the NAIF A$150 million loan facility1 and is advancing discussions to secure a commercial debt tranche expected to stand alongside the NAIF funding (anticipated by Dec '20).*


----------



## Telamelo (5 November 2020)

yet another great *STA* announcement (keep 'em coming)
• Strandline appoints Woodside-EDL joint venture (WEJV) as preferred contractor to supply trucked LNG for power generation to the Coburn mineral sands project in WA
• The proposed LNG supply contract enables Strandline to source power at less than forecast in the Definitive Feasibility Study published in June 2020
• Coburn’s power solution is based on a low-cost, low-emission solution integrating gas-fuelled power generation with renewable energy and battery technology (provided by third parties)
• Strandline has commenced preparing final contract documentation subject to the satisfaction of Coburn’s lender group and agreement between the parties
• The appointment of the WEJV means Strandline has progressed another condition precedent to finalising project funding

Strandline Managing Director Luke Graham said the appointment establishes an important long-term relationship with two industry leaders in the energy sector, in Woodside and EDL.

“The Company continues to move rapidly towards development of Coburn and these key contract appointments to well-credentialed suppliers provide delivery certainty.”


----------



## Telamelo (6 November 2020)

Coburn's purpose-designed power infrastructure is based on low-cost, low-emission solution integrating natural gas fuelled generation with state-of-the-art solar and battery storage technology.

The proposed power solution enables Strandline to capture energy supply cost savings relative to the June 2020 definitive feasibility study.

The power station is designed suitable for a maximum demand capacity of 16 megawatts and average consumed power of about 10MW.

A joint venture between Woodside Energy (and EDL LNG Fuel to Power has been appointed as preferred contractor to supply LNG to the power station via road train from Woodside's Pluto LNG facility near Karratha.

The proposed LNG supply contract is over a 10-year term (with appropriate pricing review and adjustment mechanisms) and also enables Strandline to capture energy supply cost savings relative to the DFS.

"The company continues to move rapidly towards development of Coburn and these key contract appointments to well-credentialed suppliers provide delivery certainty," Strandline managing director Luke Graham said.

Strandline will now work on finalising documentation with the suppliers. 

The company recently raised A$18.5M @ 0.215c to advance early works at Coburn.

The Northern Australia Infrastructure Facility is progressing due diligence for a $150 million loan.

Coburn has capital costs of $260 million and a payback period of just 2.1 years.

The project has a pre-tax net present value of $705 million (at an 8% discount rate), and an internal rate of return of 37%.

EBITDA over the initial 22.5-year mine life is expected to be $2.3 Billion, or $104M per year.

https://www.miningnews.net/stocks-market-insight/news/1398607/strandline-expects-savings-after-dishi...


----------



## Telamelo (9 November 2020)

Telamelo said:


> Coburn's purpose-designed power infrastructure is based on low-cost, low-emission solution integrating natural gas fuelled generation with state-of-the-art solar and battery storage technology.
> 
> The proposed power solution enables Strandline to capture energy supply cost savings relative to the June 2020 definitive feasibility study.
> 
> ...




Well someone just line wiped 550K @ 0.195c in one hit as *STA* now @ 0.202c +6.32% 

market depth looks bullish
60 buyers for 2,804,899 units  vs  28 sellers for 1,322,599 units


----------



## Telamelo (10 November 2020)

Bit of interest/volume coming into *STA* now @ 0.205c +5.13%  (crossed above 20dma & 50dma respectively as we speak).. 'big project funding' news perhaps just around the corner as anticipated in Dec '20 (finger's crossed)

market depth looks healthy enough
69 buyers for 3,256,662 units vs 39 sellers for 1,710,022 units

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (11 November 2020)

Finally *STA* 'stalemate' broken as sp @ .205c +7.89%  & a 500K bid just stepped up @ 0.20c as we speak  buyer's outnumber seller's 2-1


----------



## Miner (31 January 2021)

Telamelo said:


> Finally *STA* 'stalemate' broken as sp @ .205c +7.89% & a 500K bid just stepped up @ 0.20c as we speak  buyer's outnumber seller's 2-1



@Telamelo - after excellent commentaries why you stopped in Nov 
STA is going good with a gong IMO (in my opinion). Zero DEBT. Compared to SFX was stopped due to fund until wake up recently. So will be STA soon.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02334252-6A1017176?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Telamelo (31 January 2021)

I'm holding plenty of *STA, SO4 & DRO* all with solid fundamentals etc. in their own right lol


----------



## Miner (31 January 2021)

Telamelo said:


> I'm holding plenty of *STA, SO4 & DRO* all with solid fundamentals etc. in their own right lol



Hmm! So you are a fundamentalist on finance   Lol


----------

